
Swedish Researchers Connect 160k Bees to the Internet - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-22/digital-beehive-becomes-latest-attempt-to-save-pollinators
======
sarcasmatwork
Not pay-walled:

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/swedish-
researcher...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/swedish-researchers-
connect-160000-bees-to-the-internet/ar-AAJ9FHA)

